
State of Linux on mobile and common misconceptions - ollieparanoid
https://fam-ribbers.com/2019/12/28/State-of-Linux-on-mobile-and-common-misconceptions.html
======
ollieparanoid
Related: >180 comments in /r/linux:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/eh3o41/state_of_linu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/eh3o41/state_of_linux_on_mobile_and_common_misconceptions/)

